
Wirecard shares plunge as EY says no proof for 1.9b € of cash on balance sheet - codesuela
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/wirecard-shares-plunge-as-ernst-young-says-no-evidence-for-19-billion-euros-of-cash-on-balance-sheet-2020-06-18
======
jansan
Isn't SoftBank heavily invested in Wirecard?

